# Berrien/Lanier 2009



## Whitetailer

Hey gang.....it is time to start communicating.  Hey billy, you got this thread going in June last year!!!???

We had the Georgia Forestry Comission come in with two bad to the bone tracked machines with V blades and reclaim our roads and push out pine tops from last years thinning operation to make several new clearings for food plots.  I can  give these guys a five star recomendation for the prompt efficient work they did.  At $90.00 per hour we could not have had any private contractors come in and do the great work they did for the money.

I'm gonna be up in two weeks and get lime from Jernigans in my truck bed and spread it and begin disc work to plant plots.  We can now get pick up trucks down to the bottom area of the property to haul in lime and fertilizer etc.  IF IT STAYS DRY...

Cmon, lets hear about it....

Whitetailer


----------



## billy336

Nice Russ. I would've started the thread but I didnt want to get too excited too early. Well, I'm really excited now! Gonna be putting in a few plots this weekend myself, get a couple stands up, and set out a camera or two. Looks like some rain in the forecast this weekend so it should work out. 

So, bam bam, creekhunter, j pritchard, BEEF, and the rest of the regulars, how bout it?

See ya on the 24th Russ, you're in charge of the cocktails.


BH


----------



## Whitetailer

*Billy*

Hey....

I got booked to fish on th 24th. and 25th.   Sooooo,  It looks like I will get up to the property the first weekend of August.  If we can hook up then that would be great, although I think the landowner may disk everything since I spent money on the dozer job.  All I  will have to do is lime  --  Fertilize   --  and sew seeds

Then I will have more time to devote to being "in charge of the cocktails". 


Whitetailer.....................................


----------



## billy336

Not a problem. Let me know when you are ready.


----------



## Whitetailer

*Billy*

I'm gonna go up to Melbourne mid week 29th. +/- to help my son move.  Then head up to the lease for the weekend... 1st. and 2nd.


I'll let you know what the situation is when we get closer.......

Thanks..............Russ


----------



## billy336

I've spent the last 2 weekends up at camp. Planted a few of the plots and done some scouting. Well, if scouting involves driving around in the Chevy and drinkin whiskey. Been raining pretty decent it seems. Soybeans grew 6 inches in a week. May head up again this weekend.


----------



## bigbear62

what kind of soybeans did you plant and where can i find some seed.I have some iron clay peas and peanuts planted , they look good.But i cant find anymore pea seed. The deer are feeding in the fields in late afternoon  right now.


----------



## billy336

Bear,

 I bought mine here in town. However, the seed came out of Lake Park. So, it came from GA, went to FL, then I brought it back to GA and put it in the dirt. Anyways, I'll be up this weekend and get the name off the bags I have left and let you know the name of the seed folks.


BH


----------



## Whitetailer

*Beans and Peas...*

Last week Jernigans in Alapaha had plenty of Peas and Soybeans and even some nice mixtures of beans and peas in the same bag.

Whitetailer


P.S.

Leaving for Yellowstone next week.  Be out there for six weeks.  Told the wife " would be back in time to hunt."

I just hope the Elk bugling will not distract me from throwing the fly.


----------



## billy336

I'll be heading up Thursday morning for one of our scheduled work weekends. Fixin to wear that new bushhog out. Report to follow.


----------



## bam_bam

Good luck to all you guys. This has been a good summer, we have had good rain all throughout the year and everthing is growing pretty good. I got my pre-season plots done last week and will plant more in the fields as soon as they harvest the cotton. Good luck to you guys!


----------



## billy336

Beenup the past 3 weekends. Dealing with a broken blankety blank tractor. Seeing good sign, who all is gonna be in a tree come Sat AM? I'll be there fo sho!


----------



## J Pritchard III

I will be sweating like crazy in the S. GA heat...but at least I will be in the woods.


----------



## billy336

Was fairly comfortable this weekend. Sat AM I kicked him up on my way in, he was bedded 40 yards from my stand. Afternoon downpours made me get out too early, never saw a deer. Kicked up a small 6 in velvet while mowing Sat afternoon and my bro saw 2 big gobblers. Tractors are finally workin', got a lot of work done as well.


----------



## Whitetailer

*Yellowstone camping-fishing*

Hey all,  been in yellowstone since 8/23.  Tent camping and catching beautiful cutthroat trout.  Elk are in rut..keeping us awake in the tent some nights with bugling.  Hiking my axx off, making mornin g coffee in a sock and saucepan.......

It is all good........

38 to 45 degrees in the morning , up to mid seventies.  

Gonna fish the wind river in wyoming for big rainbows then head home to the ...hot...keys.

Whitetailer


----------



## billy336

Slippin into my stand Sat AM, snuck up on one heck of a sparring match. Now, it was still black dark, but they were crashing hard, gruntin, snortin, knockin down all sorts of brush. They were decent deer as I could heard their tines crashin together. Sounded like me when I use my set of 130" rattlin horns. Pretty freakin cool, wish I could have seen some of it. Well, they break apart and one of them starts walkin straight at me. And I mean he got to within 11 feet of me before he got a whiff and turned tail. Checked where he took off when I left that morning. Hoof mark looked like a cow. He was close enough I heard him breathin hard as he approached me. I havent been scared in the woods for 20 years, but standing there with him bearing down on me had me a lil concerned.Found more rubs too, acorns are falling, man I hate havin  to come home and work.


Russ, sounds like a great time out there. Post some pics when you get back. Be safe.


BH


----------



## bear-229

neat. gotta be a rush.

i think the rut is gonna come early this year. i have many pics of bucks sniffing does


----------



## Whitetailer

*comin home*

on the way home from a month in yellowstone and other rocky mountain points.  driving through nebraska, missouri, iowa. wood lots, corn, soybeans and alfalfa everywhere.  deer stands visable from the highway.  i am getting cranked up for the georgia woods.

on the sad side, my lease landlord passed away recently.  i do not think anything will change, but with family land you never know.  hope it is not my last season on this property after 15 years!!!

I will post photo's on the flyfishing page soon.


  whitetailer


----------



## Whitetailer

*Gee, no news from the weekend?*

Had one member up and he took a doe with his bow under a persimmon tree.   Persimmons are great this year.   We are still finding Persimmon trees we did not know were there before.

Two plots in the sandy soil did not grow.  One plot has been destroyed by Turkeys....totally.  Looks like they are square dancing on it.  scratched up and feathers everywhere.  six plots look good, but need watered....

Still adjusting from Montana..........


            Whitetailer


----------



## billy336

Our plots need rain too. Should get some today. They came up 2'' without it so I'm pleased. Buck sign starting to show up. There's a wounded non typical walkin around southern Berrrien Co. I winged him with a Rage and couldn't find him. No buzzards tho, he should be ok. I'm sick as a dog over it, I hope he'll pull thru.


----------



## creekhunter

*Getting Ready*

Well, we are very late getting the stands ready this year. Cleaned-out several stands today and will try to finish-up tomorrow. Man, I saw some big wasp nests! They were the big red wasps and there were lots of them. 

Never found the time to plant any plots this year. Acorns are falling and I saw some rubbings and plenty of tracks. 

Come on cold weather!


----------



## Whitetailer

*Hey Creekhunter*

You are so busy with work that you have not had the chance to do the deer camp chores????  How bout the boys?  they all off on their own like mine?

Well, good to hear your keyboard again!  

I had the Ga. forestry guys bring in somew heavy equiptment and they really did a great job on roads and cleared three new plot areas as well.  Yes, lots of nuts this year, unlike last year.  

NO work here, I may go up for the open, depends on weather and if I book some fi$hing.


Whitetailer


----------



## billy336

Russ, if you wanna try and replant your plots let me know and I'll bring the tractor and tiller over.


----------



## creekhunter

Whitetailer:

My oldest son lives in Atlanta and he's coming down for Opening Weekend, as he does every year. The other two live here and will be hunting throughout the season. 

I saw your post about the Forestry guys clearing for you. They have done some work for me also in the past. You cant beat their price for the amount of work that monster equipment will do. 

I sure hope you don't loose your lease.

Hope you can make it up this way for the Opener.


----------



## Whitetailer

*Hey Billy*

I think the plots will remain however they are, if anything I may overseed one time if I can just before a rain.  I may opt for your box blade to smooth out the lumps and bumps left from over from the plowing of the roads.  Those V blades dig once in a while and leave some ridges of clay that has hardened and make for a real rough ride.  You did mention that you have a box blade, right?  Even riding a 4 wheeler, let alone a truck it is very bumpy.
I am fishing Sat and Sun, 10th & 11th.  I may try to get up after that, as I have built two wood ladder stands I would like to get up there.

Creekhunter,

I will let you know about gettting up for the open.  When you say "clean out several stands" are you using ground box blinds?  OR ladder stands?  I can  relate to the Wasps.  There are alway nests in my well house to contend with.  Sometimes I forget, but now I will put Wasp spray on my list of things to get....

Whitetailer


----------



## creekhunter

We use ladder stands. We have wooden box stands, lean-to metal open-top stands, and fabric-type 12' box stands. The stands with the tops are the ones with the wasps.


----------



## Whitetailer

*Jeez, what is with these wasps???*

Man....I just went out on my front porch to talk on the phone and sat down in my Adirondack chair and WASPS came flying out from between my knees.   Talk about an old guy taking a leap  Got the spray from the shed and whacked them.....  Told the wife and she said, "Oh yeah I saw them the other day"

Ok, that is out of my system....

Yeah, unless I get booked to fish I'm comin' up the open.........


            Whitetailer


----------



## billy336

Russ, yeah I have a box blade. Let me know when as I need to bring my trailer up to haul the tractor to ya. Ttyl.



BH


----------



## Whitetailer

*Thanks Billy*

I will give you a call to discuss.

I sure do not want to inconvienience you with having to drag it up to Ga.  I assume you use at home to move other stuff?


            Russ


----------



## billy336

The trailer belongs to a buddy of mine, he wants to sell it so I'll buy it when the time comes. I can use it whenever it is needed.


----------



## billy336

Good luck to everyone this weekend. Can't wait to climb the tree and NOT be sweatin like a pig, gonna be nice!


----------



## creekhunter

*Opening Weekend*

The cooler weather was nice this opening weekend. We saw several deer. My youngest son killed a 189 pound 8-point Sunday morning about 8:50. Had a 13-1/2" spread. He responded to doe in estrus lure. His tarsal glands were not stinking,  but neck was swollen. We dont think the rut is quite in, but bucks are chasing. I passed on two bucks.

We will hunt again in the morning, then my oldest son will head back to Atlanta.

Let's hear from others.


----------



## bam_bam

Sat in the stand this afternoon on a soybean/cotton field. Had four does within 30 yards of me right at dark. Good luck to you guys.


----------



## billy336

Saw a total of 15 this past weekend. Soon as the wind backed off Saturday they were hammering the acorns.


----------



## billy336

Over 1000 looks and 34 posts, what gives with that.


----------



## georgiaboy

I am heading down next week for a few days on my buddy's farm.  He hasn't picked cotton yet so most of the fields will be tough to hunt but he said the acorns are looking good in the woods.  

Ya'll getting any field movements yet?  I figure bucks will be checking fields and chasing soon enough.


----------



## billy336

Seen a few this weekend. Shot a spike on accident Saturday morning at 1130. I'm disappointed at myself big time. Sunday morning I shot a 7 point that went 181 on the hoof. Big, fat pre-rut sucker. Hocks were stained and stinkin. Tagged out 10/25/09. Not the bucks I was lookin for, but they're in the cooler. Off to Nebraska Fri AM to try for a monster. Turkey and pheasant too. Check back next week.


----------



## ALLBEEF

Whats up fellers! Dang Billy! You need to slack off!
I'm not seeing JACK! I've only missed 3 days since season opened. Hunting morning or evening - only seen 6 does! 
Needless to say I am looking for a trophy managed club to get into. Any of you guys need a member???? I would like to get in a large acreage club with turkeys. Anybody know of anything?


----------



## georgiaboy

Heading down Thur. morning through Sunday.  Looks like its gonna be HOT this weekend.  Oh well.

Ya'll don't forget your snake boots.


----------



## billy336

I'll second the snake boots. Forgot to mention I killed a 51" timber rattler friday afternoon. He was sitting at the base of my ladder. Scared the **** outta me. 14 rattles but he wont grow anymore.


----------



## bam_bam

Saw pics of a real nice ten with 2 stickers that came out of his base yesterday. It was killed off the Enigma highway just outside of town.


----------



## J Pritchard III

It was killed behind my father in law's house by a good friend of ours about 7:45 Sat morning.  I have pics and details but haven't had a chance to update.  I have a shed from two years ago which I believe belonged to this buck.  We all hunt this area, and it is just a few hundred yards from my bow stand.  There is not a better fellow that should have got a crack at this buck than the hunter that did...Mr. Jimmy Fulp.  My son is in the back of the truck when we took him our to Henry Fords.  The buck had a 17.5" inside spread, his longest G2 was 9", but either was he is an awesome buck...I just hope he spread his genes some.


----------



## creekhunter

That's a good looking buck J Pritchard. 

We've not seen much to brag about. Few does here and there. My youngest son's Browning BAR jammed on a real nice buck last week. I think he tried to manually insert a shell casing, instead of letting the clip feed the casing. 

I got a trailcam photo of a nice 10-pointer, but he's only walking around between 3:00 to 6:15 a.m. 

Still haven't seen signs of the rut, but this full moon should get them going.


----------



## ALLBEEF

I want to thank you guys for all the leads on hunting clubs. Anyway - I sort of had a good thing fall in my lap - I got a cousin that is starting this plantation for guided quail hunts and I mentioned to him - why not offer deer hunts too and he jumped on it and wants me to help him with it! So anyway there is approx 2500acs that has been managed for good deer for the last 13yrs or so - but the last 3yrs has not been hunted at all! Need less to say I've been doing a lot of scouting this past week and have seen some good deer! And tons of big buck sign! Little bucks seem to be cruising and some of the bigger bucks are beginning to move - end of next week should be good! 
Ya'll check out my post about Palmetto Plantation under guided hunts - http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=435992&highlight=


----------



## billy336

2 bucks were taken on my lease this mrning. Nothing spectactular, but they seem to be moving a bit.


----------



## jklaus

Hey guys I just got back from looking at a couple hundred acres just past Five mile creek on hwy 168 I dont know much about the area what should I expect to see out of that area as far as deer population and size. Any info would be helpful.


----------



## ALLBEEF

jklaus said:


> Hey guys I just got back from looking at a couple hundred acres just past Five mile creek on hwy 168 I dont know much about the area what should I expect to see out of that area as far as deer population and size. Any info would be helpful.



Don't expect too much I see you are from the Tifton/Moultrie area - your headed the wrong way for a trophy - maybe to fill the freezer - you might do that over here.
As far as horn size - 15" 8pt. is a good average - maybe a little above average - as far as how many - that is a good area to see deer - with well placed food plots and feeders - you should see deer most everytime you hunt. Then again it all depends on the tract of land - but speaking in general terms - should be a good area to fill the freezer and maybe get a decent buck or two if you hunt hard.
Good Luck!


----------



## creekhunter

*The Rut Is On!*

Get ready! My son watched a 6-point mount a standing doe yesterday morning. 

He said he saw about 20-deer from his stand. He's looking for a 10-point or better, since he already got his 8-pointer.


----------



## J Pritchard III

Word is that they are chasing...I don't get to hunt until mid week though.  Decent 8 killed off of our lease yesterday afternoon around 5pm, he came in grunting behind a doe.  Only pic I have is from a phone camera, but it's better than nothing. Dang I hate working weekends.


----------



## creekhunter

Guys, I didn't see one deer yesterday or today. Saw 6-longbeards yesterday morning. I heard a deer getting out of it's bed behind my stand this evening, but didn't see it. Just haven't seen the activity I saw last year at this time. 

We need some cold weather!


----------



## billy336

A couple of members killed small bucks.


----------



## Jamie74

Billy,

I got a ~170+ lb 5-pt in some really thick stuff at 10:45 Friday.  Thought he was going to be at least a 6 but no tines  (had passed on about 4-5 deer previously during the week...a 6-pt, doe and yearling, and others not sure).  He did have a nice spread as Steve's rack fit inside the spread of this one.  His neck was in the early stages of swelling up and his hocs were yet to get smelly (just starting).  I don't think the rut was as early as we anticipated this year...at least for the big boys...plenty of small bucks were seen.  I passed on 2 spikes, 2 four-pts, and a 6 point.  Bill and Andy have pics.  Of course he had to run deeper in the woods which made it difficult to get him out on my own (seeing as I weigh about 155 lbs).  In any case, was a decent sized buck.  Lots of Timber getting cut out.  The place is going to look a lot different the next time you make it up.  They showed Josh and I what they plan to take out.  They even saw a huge 8-pt come and check things out around 11:30 on their second day.


----------



## billy336

Jamie, yeah, I heard he ran into the thick. Nice job on taking the time and recovering your deer. I'm hoping they are taking out the older pinefields and leaving the woods. Hard to say from here. I'm gonna try to make it up next weekend with my brother and nephews. Off the Alabama Friday, buddy has some big deer on camera there.


----------



## ALLBEEF

Anybody having any luck?? I been in Indiana for the last few days and it was HOT weather wise and no deer seen for me from the stand. Two guys out of the four of us killed decent 8pts. 
I got some nice deer on camera here in Berrien - but haven't been out but one morning this week and I saw two decent bucks - about 14" wide. What about ya'll??


----------



## ALLBEEF

I got a guy that is hunting with us over on the plantation and he saw several small bucks, a couple of does this morning and one decent 8pt. trailing around 9am. I saw on nice 8pt standing in the road at 7:40am this morning. He was trailing hard! The deer movement has been slim at best in the evenings on our place - but maybe tonight is his nite!
Ya'll keep up with Longhornhunter on his thread "Up a tree in Berrien Co."


----------



## J Pritchard III

I have been down there hunting pretty hard the last two weeks.  There have been three 8's killed on our lease in the last week.     

-The first one was killed on Sunday Nov 15th. (Buddy Suber)
-The second was killed Wednesday Nov 18th at 9:45 am
  8 pt. 225 lbs (Ronnie Lupo)
-The third was killed Thursday Nov 19th at 8:20 am
  8 pt. didn't weigh it (me-Joseph Pritchard)
I found the skull of a small 8 about 20 yards from where my deer expired...it is in the picture also. 
-And the last pic I have is an update of the deer I posted from Oct 24th, killed by Jimmy Fulp.  Mount still has to dry and be painted, but this shows its size.
This pics are in order of how they are listed above.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

Those are some nice deer congrats on yours


----------



## ALLBEEF

JP - good deer!!

I was hunted until around 10:30 am on Sat am- only saw one spike and one small deer - saw spike around 7:15 and other deer at 9:30 - Had a buddy hunting not to far from me see 4-5 deer between 9:15 and 10:15 - no deer seen Sat evening - didn't hunt Sun morn - but did hunt Sun evening and 3 of us saw 11 deer - 7 does and 4 bucks - one nice shooter but no shot. 
11/23/09 - hunted this morning and saw two small bucks crusin and 5 does - no shooters.


----------



## J Pritchard III

Thanks man.  To be honest I had not been seeing the deer on my part of the lease as the other members had.  They had been seeing the bucks, but where the neighboring property joins where I hunt had recently been thinned.  This just so happened to be a big bedding area, and things had been slow lately.   I will get to hunt Wednesday & Thursday this week but I have to be back at work for the weekend.  Good luck.


----------



## creekhunter

I hunted our farm the last 1-1/2 hours this afternoon. Saw 3-does that came out in the field to feed right at dark. We're getting trail camera photos of big bucks, but they are only moving between 1:00 - 6:00 a.m.


----------



## ALLBEEF

creekhunter said:


> I hunted our farm the last 1-1/2 hours this afternoon. Saw 3-does that came out in the field to feed right at dark. We're getting trail camera photos of big bucks, but they are only moving between 1:00 - 6:00 a.m.



We are getting the same thing!  I think with the weather cooling off this weekend - it ort to be great!


----------



## bear-229

I saw a nice 8 a couple of days ago on a farm in Berrien. Right at the ears and tall. Opted not to shoot. Want my son to shoot. We went back to watch 2 bucks (4 and 8) chasing a doe ragged. The 8 was just moving to fast for him to set up.
This week was slow in Lanier. No one saw anything but at 1 stand. He saw about 20 does and shot 2.


----------



## ALLBEEF

We had a great weekend on the plantation - the four of us saw approx 3-5 deer on every sitting and all but one of us saw 8pts or better deer! Two of us saw 2 8pts! 
One of the guys that hunted with us shot an 8pt that is going to gross right at 125"!! This dee was 19" wide and had 9" G2's - Which is great for Berrien Co.!!
The great thing is I sat Sat morning and saw a 15" 8pt and a monster!! I mean one that will be every bit as big as this deer he killed - I didn't see how wide he was but he had 9-10" tines at least and I think he was a ten pt! Check out the pics!


----------



## Whitetailer

*allbeef*

WOW!!!

Great activity for you guys.  Good going.  That is one of the best reports I have heard.

  I hunted Nov 2 - 6.  Saw four eight's.  two chasing doe at the light of speed.  two mid day were walking the roads.  Also one 4 pt and a couple of doe.  my son saw a nice eight, but too much stuff in between to get a shot.  He sat the next day after cutting saplings and putting up a doe decoy AND hanging two doe scent pads.  the Buck never showed the next two days.....Oh well.  at least he did not take a low % shot the first time!  I ended up getting a bad infection on my leg and had to go home early  to see the doctor.  I should have left sooner as I was close to serious problems.   Three weeks of antibiotics and it seems to be clearing up.  it was MRSA!!!

Anyway, i am on my way up to hunt now.  Looks like it will be cold..........  gonna hunt til sat or sun???  This will probably be my last hunt, as business for me is way off.....

I may go to the library in Nashville to check e-mail on friday,  I hope I have a good report.

good luck all.


Whitetailer


----------



## ALLBEEF

Good luck guys!! It should be good this weekend after all the rain. We have got around 2" as of now and its still raining hard. 
I saw a nice buck yesterday evening cruising - so its still on!


----------



## J Pritchard III

Will get down late Thurs night and hunt Friday-Sunday....looking forward to getting back in the woods. Good Luck


----------



## ALLBEEF

Saw another nice buck with two smaller bucks running does all around 12/2/09 afternoon - We had 2 guys come up and hunt with us this weekend and one of them saw and shot at a big buck Sunday am running does and grunting hard! Also saw a nice buck checking scrapes this am = so its not over yet guys!!


----------



## J Pritchard III

My wifes dad (Greg Clanton) killed this buck at 9:00 am this morning following a doe and grunting.


----------



## ALLBEEF

Dang goodun' -- JP! Tell Greg he's beginning to look like an ol' man!


----------



## scentlok1

anyone huntin west berrien ? any success ?


----------



## bam_bam

scentlok1 said:


> anyone huntin west berrien ? any success ?



None what so ever, I have been hunting with my longbow most all season and have seen some deer but no where near the deer I usually see.How about you?


----------



## Whitetailer

*Hunted last week*

Well, first of all it is nice to see the great Buck taken in Berrien  county this season.  Congratulatons to all who got a  big-un! 
 I spent Dec. 1 through 7 on the property east of Alapaha.
The first afternoon I rolled my 4 wheeler into a water filled ditch with rifle under water on the handlebar rack

The next day it rained hard all day.  The rest of the week I saw lots of deer, but only one while on stand and it came up directly behind me and  spooked.

BUT:  One mid day as I was pulling a metal lader stand out on the back of my 4 wheeler, a Buck jumped across the road in front of me that dropped my jaw
He looked like he was a good 200 pounds and his horns were NOT dwarfed by his body size. 
He looked like one of those horses in a steeplechase event.  His front legs were out in front of him and his hind legs were out behind as he sailed across the road from one unpenetrable thick spot to another  After that I hunted only trails from the spookiest thickest spots on the property, but of course buck that reach 5 1/2 years old do so for one reason

OH well.........Good luck to all who will be n the woods for the rest of the season.  I am probably done.

Whitetailer


----------



## ALLBEEF

I would report - but nothing to report


----------



## scentlok1

Does anyone know who hunts the land off the right and left of the tifton highway the planted pines. Its right when you leave nashville.  im not really sure whos land it is i think its a trust land or something just curious i hunt near there wondering if they were seeing any near me.


----------



## scentlok1

bam_bam said:


> None what so ever, I have been hunting with my longbow most all season and have seen some deer but no where near the deer I usually see.How about you?



nothing at all it has been SLOW i saw a small 3 point during nov on a few occasions a decent 8 but had my bow other than that nothing.


----------



## rickrob1

i hunt in north berrien between willacoochee and alapha seems like the rut wasn't as strong and was a little early this year,but been seein more deer last week or so with a little chasin goin on still!


----------



## bam_bam

scentlok1 said:


> Does anyone know who hunts the land off the right and left of the tifton highway the planted pines. Its right when you leave nashville.  im not really sure whos land it is i think its a trust land or something just curious i hunt near there wondering if they were seeing any near me.



Yeah it a trust land, the gaskins and perkins hunt it. If you hunt near there you should have some fair hunting. There have been some nice ones come off that trust.


----------



## scentlok1

bam_bam said:


> Yeah it a trust land, the gaskins and perkins hunt it. If you hunt near there you should have some fair hunting. There have been some nice ones come off that trust.



yeah ive seen some really big deer cross into those woods right passed the band box.


----------



## billy336

Looks like yall are havin a fine year up there. I havent stepped on GA soil since Oct 25, longest span in two years. Planning on heading up the week after Christmas with the nephew to get him his first. Hope yall have a fine Christmas, good luck for the rest of the year.


BH


----------



## Jamie74

Billy,

Good luck.  I think you're going to be in shock when you see the place if you haven't seen pictures yet.  The woods all around the cabin...GONE!   You can now see the cabin from the road.  Woods between cabin and Goats...GONE!  Loggers did quite a number on the place...if it weren't for the rain a couple weeks back, they'd still be cutting but the ground became to wet for them to continue.  Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all.


----------



## bam_bam

Scentlok you in the red truck parked off 125 just past the ernest sumner road?


----------



## spencer12

ttt


----------



## scentlok1

bam_bam said:


> Scentlok you in the red truck parked off 125 just past the ernest sumner road?



Nope thats not me, thats passed my stomping grounds.


----------



## bam_bam

scentlok1 said:


> Nope thats not me, thats passed my stomping grounds.



Oh ok. Killed a 16 1/2" 8 point today at 5:50 pm. He was run down but still weighed a little over 160


----------



## billy336

Nice work bam bam. Merry Christmas to all of yall.


----------



## farmerman

*slow*

worst deer season ive ever seen . only seen  afew deer all season and all does got one big doe . thats it!!!


----------



## Whitetailer

Did not take a deer this season myself.   Had two great years in a row with two good bucks taken each of the last two seasons though.   I saw a couple of good bucks chasing, but no shot.  I saw one of the largest bodied and horned Bucks I have ever seen run across right in front of me when I was on my four wheeler at mid day in early December.

My property flooded in early December, so it is just a big lake now.

Oh well, I had some good times.  Until next year......

Whitetailer


----------



## farmerman

*gota get better*

whitetailer i got a good feeling since we are finally gona get a week of clooler temps that the last two weks are gona be the time to even up the score with these deer in berrien county. Maybe you should come up and try one more time before season goes out.


----------



## steph30030

Hey fellows, Any of you guys on here from Berrien County got/ or going to any openings for the 2010/2011 season? Im from Cook county and was looking for some place close by!  Will follow all club rules and regs! Respect everyone! If yall have any info, please let me know! Thanks


----------



## Whitetailer

*farmerman*

I am considering coming up, but a few issues like work at home being very bad for me, and the water situation on the property.  I have the river gauge site on my computer and it tells me the Alapaha River is still up over ten feet from early December.  That means I have a fairly small portion of property to hunt.

To steph30030,

My landowner passed away last year and I myself am up in the air as to whether I will have a lease.  I have leased this property for 15 years, but no one knows if there will be changes and if so what they will be???

By the way, Bam Bam...

Are you familiar with Leon Stewart long bows?


Whitetailer


----------



## ALLBEEF

I let my game cameras do most of the hunting for me over the holidays - just couldn't get into it! It finally paid off - I got a couple of great bucks on camera - so I decided to go yesterday evening to a spot where one of the bucks was frequenting. Right at last light nature called - lol - so I step to the back of the stand and stand on the back to take a leak - and all of a sudden I hear a deer walking out in front of me in a thicket - then I glimps a rack so I ease my gun up and by this time the deer is only 75yrds - I put it on his shoulder and the rest is on the truck! He was 18" on the inside and 19 1/2 on outside - pictures don't do him justice! He was run way down - prolly only 140lbs! 
I thought it was the deer I have on camera but after further investigation - I don't think so - What do ya'll think??


----------



## Whitetailer

Way to go ALLBEEF.

That is a good one.  Those cameras really let us know just how many very good buck are roaming around for the most part unseen.

A late season bruiser to be proud of for sure.

I understand it is a little cool this week? 

I was wanting to hunt one more time, but finances/work/high water etc. will just not let it happpen.

I like that smilie guy  posing there!

Congarats,  Whitetailer


----------



## rickrob1

nice deer,not the same as buck in pic .


----------



## bam_bam

Whitetailer said:


> By the way, Bam Bam...
> 
> Are you familiar with Leon Stewart long bows?
> 
> 
> Whitetailer



No I have never heard of that particular bowyer.


----------



## scentlok1

Well guys its been a long tough season for me i passed on some younger deer and had a nice 8 at full draw before he eluded me (again) but i'm sad to say my season is over here in Ga. Plan to take the stands down this weekend and hunt the Alabama rut for the rest of there season.


----------



## Whitetailer

*scentlok*

Been a fruitless season for me as well.  I love the culmination of a hunt , but I saw a lot of great buck and got  to hunt with my son, so it's alright!  I had a few crazy situations too.  (See previous posts.)

Anyway, who knows where any of us will be for sure next season, hopefully in the deer woods doing it all over again.

Sorry to get so "Zen" on the situation.

That is nice you have the opportunity to hunt Ala.

Good Luck.

Whitetailer


----------



## woody10

rickrob1 said:


> nice deer,not the same as buck in pic .



beat me to it.. brow tines in the trail cam curve. your dead deer has straight longer brows. the tc buck is also not near as wide as your downed deer if he was 18 in wide. both good deer none the less and congrats on a nice south ga kill


----------



## billy336

Gonna head north tomorrow and give it one more shot. Will wrap it up Fri around noon and scoot over to Alabama for some rut hunts. 



Russ,
  I'll be down in the Keys in February with my girl so we'll get together for a trip and some cocktails. I'll give ya a call next week when I get back to FL.


----------



## Whitetailer

billy336 said:


> Gonna head north tomorrow and give it one more shot. Will wrap it up Fri around noon and scoot over to Alabama for some rut hunts.
> 
> 
> 
> Russ,
> I'll be down in the Keys in February with my girl so we'll get together for a trip and some cocktails. I'll give ya a call next week when I get back to FL.



OK Billy Let me know.  Where you staying down here?


 Russ


----------



## billy336

Russ,


Most likely Grassy Key. My boss has a place there and I can stay for free. Call ya this week.


----------



## Whitetailer

*Billy*

I'm here for ya'


         Give a call.


                     Russ


----------



## ALLBEEF

Anybody hearing or seeing any thunder chickens?


----------



## J Pritchard III

Been seeing them in the fields in the middle of the day when I have been down the last few times.  Won't be long now.


----------



## bam_bam

Buddy of mine saw 25 in one field and 30 in another about a mile apart from each other about noon last saturday, I saw 10 in the same field that had 25 in it late that afternoon.


----------



## ALLBEEF

I thought they had gone extinct!
Glad to hear there are still a few around. What areas of the county are ya'll seeing them?


----------



## ALLBEEF

I heard 4-5 I think Wednesday AM - then Thursaday AM and this AM - I only heard 1 gobble each morning about 3-4 times - but I was only there for about 20mins before I had to go to work.
Anybody going in the AM?


----------



## billy336

I'm goin', but I'll be in Ft. Drum, FL.


----------



## ALLBEEF

Well guys it been a while since I have reported.........and its certainly not from lack of action! We have been on birds everytime we have been out! 
We were able to get a guy his first bird this past weekend! I have hunted turkeys a good bit - but I have never heard them gobble like they did Saturday AM!! We had two birds within 150yds of us that must have gobbled 100 times back and forth on the roost to one another! But they would not answer any of my calls. When they flew down they went the other way. So we jumped up to try and head them off and we got to close and spooked them - so we went on down the rd. to where we had heard some others gobbling earlier and sat up on the edge of the woods. Well in about 15min a nice 2 yr. old came strutting in and Kevin nailed him at 20 steps! By the way - this was kevins first bird!! Way to go Kevin!
This was around 8am - so we decided to try and get on some more birds that we had heard down the road in the opposite direction - (we heard about 8-10 birds that AM) anyway we drove down to a vantage spot and I got out and cut 1 time and the bird cut me off - so we ran around in the direction of his travels. We set up on the edge of some open pines and in about 15mins I called in the tom and 2 hens and the guy dropped him at about 50steps! This bird really put on a show - drumming, strutting - the whole nine yards! We were back at home before 11 am. Here is a picture of the first bird. Both birds had 1" spurs and 10 1/2 " beards - What an awesome morning!! 
The last two weekends have been good too - we got on birds every morning but never closed the deal - April 3rd we had one bird spit drumming at 15yrds in some stuff that was just too thick to shoot through. 
Ya'll let me know if you want to come out and try one!


----------



## J Pritchard III

I haven't posted in a while either, but as Beef said the birds have seemed to be very vocal this year.  I don't have a whole lot of time for details fo the hunts right now, but the first one I got on April 5th had a 9" beard with 1" spurs.  The double I got on April 23rd to tag out were 10 1/4" and 10" on the beards and 1" spurs all around.  All three were taken on river bottoms.  I can't complain about this season...except that it is over for me until next year.


----------

